
LinkedIn Hack: a self-organizing work-group to support your job hunt - benohanlon
We&#x27;re forming a group of eight. There are five places left.<p>What we do is support each other, learn some uncommon hacks for job searches, and we&#x27;re going to build in public. The core concept is we go to war on LinkedIn! I want everyone in your LinkedIn network to see you forming a group during your job search that helps others. It&#x27;s a side-project you can talk about in interviews. It&#x27;ll add some structure to your job search and we&#x27;ll hold each other accountable.<p>Here&#x27;s the key. We have no leader. All I am doing is initiating. This is a self-organizing, autonomous group.<p>Next step: leave a comment in this post telling us a bit about yourself, what you&#x27;ve done and what you&#x27;re looking for. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.linkedin.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;memetics_blockchain-data-howto-activity-6707189966218264576-AlSa.
======
benohanlon
To save copy/paste here's the link to the post to leave your comment in
[https://www.linkedin.com/posts/memetics_blockchain-data-
howt...](https://www.linkedin.com/posts/memetics_blockchain-data-howto-
activity-6707189966218264576-AlSa).

